# Chat Link



## shooterrick (Sep 28, 2010)

Was there and now gone.  ????


----------



## eman (Sep 28, 2010)

gone here too. glad i kept the shortcut icon on my screen


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh crap.. I knew something looked like it was missing
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will report that right away.. looks like it reverted to the previous image somehow. Should have it back pronto unless there's something that I don't know and that's always possible


----------



## eman (Sep 28, 2010)

the feature is still there . i just clcked where the link used to be and it took me right to chat.


----------



## brokenwing (Sep 28, 2010)

thats funny, the chat symbol is not there, but if you click where it used to be, it will take ya to the chat link.  Just click around for it, its camoflauge right now.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 28, 2010)

brokenwing said:


> thats funny, the chat symbol is not there, but if you click where it used to be, it will take ya to the chat link.  Just click around for it, its camoflauge right now.


Move your mouse/pointer in that area, and the pointer becomes a hand... that tells you you're on the link. It least tha's the way it works for me. I'll have another bartender.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got into chat without a hitch. It just has a ghost icon for the moment.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's not there on mine either. But the hand thingy worked. Thanks there Rich.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 29, 2010)

I like it this way.. stealth chat!


----------

